# atis-top



## King James (May 18, 2008)

any one know any thing about the atis-Top? I would like to know how to change the loft name. I got it used and the guy did not know how to work it.


----------



## Young Bird (May 2, 2007)

You can download the manual at this site http://www.benzing.cc/benzing_en/Support/Manuals/atis-TOP


----------



## King James (May 18, 2008)

I have the user manual. I just don't see any thing about changing the loft name or how to run two names. I have never used a Electronic clock.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

King James said:


> I have the user manual. I just don't see any thing about changing the loft name or how to run two names. I have never used a Electronic clock.


Hey King, I got the same used clock as you have last summer, I didnt change a thing. I belive when the sectary loaded it up with my band numbers, he changed it when it was downloaded from the club unit. 

You might get a few chips, put them on your birds, take your clock to your club sectary and have him/her enter them into the club clock, then down load them to your clock, then you can do so traning tosses with your clock to test it out. 

Good Luck.


----------



## King James (May 18, 2008)

Well thanks that sounds good,BUT I have a lot to learn. We just started a new club and I will be the race sectary. LOL! I will try to check with the club down south. My nearest club is about 90 miles. So that is why we started one here.


----------

